# Shell Owners Group



## Calady (Jun 20, 2010)

I would like to hear from Shell Owners only who have deeded weeks at their resorts. Do Not Shut me down.

I want to discuss how our ownership works, vs the points system and attempts to sell our weeks when we want.

Calady


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2010)

You may find this thread to be helpful - Shell Vacation Club.  For future reference, it's posted at the top of this forum.


----------



## Calady (Jun 20, 2010)

SVC is only the Points' owners. Sorry Denise, but deeded owners came before the points' system.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm sorry if that wasn't helpful to you.  I interpreted this :  *"vs the points system"* to mean "compared to the points system."  I am sure you will get some good responses from owners.

Here is a long list of Shell posts - some of them may be helpful to you.  Good luck!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 20, 2010)

What do you want to know??

I am an owner at a shell managed resort and am not a member of SVC.

I use my TS in exactly the same way I did for the 7 years before took over management of the resort. I basically have no problems with SVC managing my resort.


----------



## Calady (Jun 20, 2010)

OK, I own a week at Suites at Fisherman's Wharf.  Do you know that one?  They just did a renovation as it needed it badly and was downgraded to a Silver resort after being Gold for a few years.  The maintenance fees are over $1,050 now and I don't think the developer contributes any $$ to the HOA Fund.
I want to sell it and have come up with zero.  Shell also does not buyback their weeks yet they are still selling points with their Shell Vacations Club marketing program.  Interval weeks' owners came before points.

I don't understand why Shell does not see an opportunity to take weeks and convert them into points to sell to new members of this club.

At this point I am writing my congressman to look into putting a laws against: 1. timeshare company scams that charge upfront fees and 2. about resorts that don't buy back owners's weeks program, while they are still marketing points.

So, what can you add to this discussion>


----------



## Calady (Jun 20, 2010)

I am still thinking.  I just emailed my congresswoman about timeshare marketing scams to get some laws passed to outlaw this type of marketing and also about developers, such as Shell Holdings Arizona, INC. who are trying to market their points program to deeded owners on their website.  See www.shellvacationsclub.com and go to About SVC and to the pull down menu titled "Owners Conversion" and start reading.

To me it does not make sense that if Shell is still marketing their points program that they would NOT buy back deeded weeks?  Your thoughts on this please?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2010)

It's not just Shell - in this economy, it's rare for a developer to take back a TS from an owner these days.

Here's why:

1)  They'd rather have a dues paying owner on the hook than more inventory to sell.

2)  Because of the economy, the developer is having a hard time selling the inventory they already have.

3)  If they take back your TS, the developer has to pay the maintenance fee on it until it's sold - and that might be a long time.

Let's say you own a used car lot, and business has been very, very slow.  I bring in my Chevy and want to give it to you.  I owe money on it and you will have to make the payments until you can sell it, and you have 10 cars just like it sitting on your lot.  Are you going to take may car off my hands?  Same deal with timeshares and the developer.

It is frustrating to all of us - but we are all in the same boat - it's not just a Shell thing.


*A gentle suggestion - if you have more questions/comments on this topic, please post them in this thread for continuity.


----------



## Calady (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey there Shell Weeks' Owners!  How about some comments here. What Denise says makes sense so I will try to enjoy the t/s and if no sale or permanent exchange by the end of 2010 then I'll book my 2011 week there.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 21, 2010)

calady said:


> Hey there Shell Weeks' Owners!  How about some comments here.


There is no such thing as "Shell weeks owners", you are either a member of SVC points program OR  you own a non shell week at a shell managed resort.


> about developers, such as Shell Holdings Arizona, INC. who are trying to market their points program to deeded owners on their website. See www.shellvacationsclub.com and go to About SVC and to the pull down menu titled "Owners Conversion" and start reading.
> 
> To me it does not make sense that if Shell is still marketing their points program that they would NOT buy back deeded weeks? Your thoughts on this please?


There are lots of TS developers which refuse to buy back weeks and still try and sell current owners so called "enhancements to their ownership". NOT sure why your pissed at SVC?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 21, 2010)

We just bought a floating week at Paniolo Green and it isn't Shell points, although it is part of Shell points and you can use Shell points to stay there also. We bought on ebay and we really like to stay at that resort, so it should work well for us.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2010)

calady said:


> Hey there Shell Weeks' Owners!  How about some comments here. What Denise says makes sense so I will try to enjoy the t/s and if no sale or permanent exchange by the end of 2010 then I'll book my 2011 week there.



I would go ahead and reserve a prime 2011 week - like the 4th of July.  If you sell it, having a nice week reserved is an incentive, and if you deposit it, that would be a strong trader.


----------



## Calady (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry, but there are plenty of Shell weeks or Interval owners at Shell resorts.  I see in my home resort at Suites at Fisherman's Wharf of weeks' owners trying to sell whose names are listed in our newsletter.

I am looking for other weeks owners like myself please on this thread.

Owners are not allowed to reserve holiday weeks for other guests or to buyers per our management. It is to be used for owners.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2010)

> Owners are not allowed to reserve holiday weeks for other guests or to buyers per our management. It is to be used for owners.



If you sell your timeshare, the new owner will be using the reservation, so they won't be a guest.  I'm just saying that if you have a prime week reserved for 2011, it might make your TS more attractive to buyers.  

Also - I don't believe the resort can legally stop you from doing whatever you want with your reservations - I certainly wouldn't ask their permission!


----------



## Calady (Jun 25, 2010)

[Once again - you cannot advertise this anywhere except the TUG Marketplace and the TUG Bargain Deals. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Calady (Jun 26, 2010)

Denise, I wrote you under other categories. I don't know if you are available this weekend. 

I also emailed Ann of Florida Veterans about the receipt for the $5,000 donation. Yes, I agree w you that the receipt should be the market value or whatever the T/S went for.

Calady


----------



## Calady (Jun 26, 2010)

As a postscript, I had called Suites at Fisherman's Wharf and was told that I cannot split my use week as a deeded, interval owner if I wanted to spend a couple of nights at their new resort, Vino Bello in Napa Valley. It would be only through a week's exchange and pay the RCI or whatever then you can stay there.

Somehow I think Shell regards the Interval Owners (with deeds) as their competitors but I get the feeling Shell is not accomodating towards us owners as we are not points members of their club.  Does anyone else feel this way?

Why can't they handle reservations for internal trades to their other resorts like Wyndham does?


----------



## CatLovers (Jun 26, 2010)

You are right in that Shell is not accommodating towards deeded owners who are not points members of their club.  But ... why should they?  Deeded owners don't pay dues to be members of SVC, so why should they get the benefits?  As a deeded owner, your annual maintenance fee goes towards your HOA, not to Shell.  Shell also participates in the HOA since they own some of the units, but the club benefits would not (and should not) be extended to deeded owners.

I don't get what is upsetting you.  It sounds like your HOA may have put in some rules about how deeded owners can use their weeks, perhaps that is where you should focus your concerns.

As I think about this, we used to own a deeded week at Thunderbird Resort in Reno NV that was managed by QM Resorts.  Because we were not members of the QM system, we could not access all the benefits they provided their members.  However, we could reserve our week each year, and either use it, rent it, or deposit it into a trade company of our choice, but it was all independent of QM's system.  Your situation sounds similar.   As an aside, our maintenance fees were 60% of those that were paid by QM owners of an identical unit.  I suspect that your mf's as a deeded owner may be significantly less than what SVC members pay for an identical unit.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 7, 2010)

calady said:


> Why can't they handle reservations for internal trades to their other resorts like Wyndham does?



Because they aren't like Wyndham, and thankfully so.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 7, 2010)

CatLovers said:


> You are right in that Shell is not accommodating towards deeded owners who are not points members of their club.  But ... why should they?  Deeded owners don't pay dues to be members of SVC, so why should they get the benefits?  As a deeded owner, your annual maintenance fee goes towards your HOA, not to Shell.  Shell also participates in the HOA since they own some of the units, but the club benefits would not (and should not) be extended to deeded owners.
> 
> I don't get what is upsetting you.  It sounds like your HOA may have put in some rules about how deeded owners can use their weeks, perhaps that is where you should focus your concerns.
> 
> As I think about this, we used to own a deeded week at Thunderbird Resort in Reno NV that was managed by QM Resorts.  Because we were not members of the QM system, we could not access all the benefits they provided their members.  However, we could reserve our week each year, and either use it, rent it, or deposit it into a trade company of our choice, but it was all independent of QM's system.  Your situation sounds similar.   As an aside, our maintenance fees were 60% of those that were paid by QM owners of an identical unit.  I suspect that your mf's as a deeded owner may be significantly less than what SVC members pay for an identical unit.



Very good points.

Regarding MF's for SVC, this is in the SVC West, in which we own, and I did a quick calculation based on our ownership, which yielded an annual mf rate of $.23 per point.  It would of course depend on how many points you own as to what you mf would be each year, but it takes 5150 pts for a 1BR and 6450 pts for a 2BR during their highest seasons of the year.  (source of points from the SVC points chart for Suites at Fisherman's Wharf)


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 7, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We just bought a floating week at Paniolo Green and it isn't Shell points, although it is part of Shell points and you can use Shell points to stay there also. We bought on ebay and we really like to stay at that resort, so it should work well for us.
> Liz



Great for you Liz!  DW and I love Paniolo Greens!  Enjoy!

Marty


----------



## Calady (Aug 19, 2010)

*SFW update*



calady said:


> I would like to hear from Shell Owners only who have deeded weeks at their resorts. Do Not Shut me down.
> 
> I want to discuss how our ownership works, vs the points system and attempts to sell our weeks when we want.
> 
> Calady



Hi again,

I may be deleting this quote soon since I may have someone who is interested.


----------

